# Accomodation in melbourne



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish to shift to Melbourne soon. For a bachelor accomodatiion, can anyone suggest, how much rent etc. is required to be paid. Can I confirm accomodation priorto moving there. Right now I am in Kuwait.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You could book a hotel/motel/guesthouse or hostel room before you arrive but it would be more difficult to arrange for more permanent accomodation for owners/agents usually work on doing an interview but have a look at a site like www.domain.com.au to get an idea of what is available and if you were prepared to pay from when you found a place available you may find an agent prepared to set up a lease.


----------



## benadick123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for that it helped me lot..thanks!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It depends what the purpose of your travel is. As a tourist you would rather look for hostels, backpackers etc. Have a look at gumtree.com.au or check-in.com.au . There will be a few options there as well. If you are coming for longer and plan to settle in one place (let's say 1 year minimum) try domain.com.au or realestate.com.au (the first one also has a section for shared accommodation, I believe).


----------



## Sacredtravel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey thanks for posting such a nice post it really helped me out.....

Thanks.......


----------



## lezah20 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rates in Melbourne CBD hotels start from as low as AUD $69.00 in a Standard Room at Hotel Formule 1 Fawkner which is located at 1401 Sydney Road Fawkner. 5 star Melbourne CBD accommodation is available from AUD $189.00 in a Studio Apartment-Hot Deal with Grand Hotel Melbourne MGallery at 33 Spencer Street Melbourne. If you're looking for excellent value in 4 star accommodation in Melbourne CBD, it can be found starting at AUD $90.00 in Melbourne CBD situated at 233 Collins Street Melbourne with Darling Towers on Collins in a Studio Apartment. Miami Hotel Melbourne is a Melbourne CBD 3.5 star place to stay providing excellent rates from only AUD$69.00, situated at 13 Hawke Street West Melbourne.


----------



## michaelstone (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd suggest you settle anywhere until you meet few friend at uni where you can do share accommodation. You'd expect to pay 100 dollars per week. Sharing accommodation with families can be a nice experience.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*Sharing room*



michaelstone said:


> I'd suggest you settle anywhere until you meet few friend at uni where you can do share accommodation. You'd expect to pay 100 dollars per week. Sharing accommodation with families can be a nice experience.


Yeah i agree with you if you want to survive in Australia then you have to look to take the room on rent and share it with others.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Portalmojo,

Nice Site...Any price ranges on 2 bedroom flats maybe a little lawn,
Melbourne Area? Thanks for the Info...

thanks
Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## portalmojo (Jun 3, 2011)

pencilpusher said:


> Hello Portalmojo,
> 
> Nice Site...Any price ranges on 2 bedroom flats maybe a little lawn,
> Melbourne Area? Thanks for the Info...
> ...


you're welcome....


----------

